

Ask HN: Suggestions for PadMapper, Apartment Rental Search - padmapper

Hi everyone, I got some great suggestions when PadMapper (http://www.padmapper.com) was posted in the comments section of a thread, so I was hoping to get some more.<p>PadMapper is like HousingMaps on steroids. Basically, I built the core when I was looking for a place, and I've been improving it since.<p>My ability to test on a wide range of platforms is somewhat limited, so if it looks or runs terribly on some browser/machine config, that'd be especially helpful.<p>Thanks!
======
padmapper
Link: <http://www.padmapper.com>

